# I still got it...



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Most of you that know me know that I spend a good amount of my time running around in the hills with a bow in my hand. But, before I became a bowhunter I spent my days casting a fly rod. I still love to fish the boulders on my birthday every year. After getting into camp and staying the night in the Hubba, I go up early Thursday morning ready for some birthday action. I hit a lake just a little higher than base camp. I got into some 18 nice cutts and some 3 pound splake, what a good way to start the day. I went down to camp for some lunch and hit the water that we were camped on. This is when things went crazy! I was catching all kinds of trout on every cast, brookies, cutts and one 3 pound tiger. I was hammered after reeling in all those fish. The next morning I packed up my float tube and headed to a couple more lakes that were a mile away, again I got into them. I caught a 4 pound splake, brookies, cutts, and a rainbow. On my way out I hit another lake a grabbed a quick arctic graying. What more could you ask for 6 kinds of fish in two days! Here are some pics.
This first guy looks a lot like Tex o bob.....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:roll: 














Ha ha....nice post north slope, nice birthday too !!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

All's I can say is cool, cool, cool.  Man, wish I was young again and could hook up with ya. Of course the cuts, splake, rainbows, tiger, and brooks were wonderful but I especially appreciated the grayling.  Did I mention them all? What a "pot puree". Good on ya Bud.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, what a great trip. Those are some nice looking fish. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

NICE GRAYLING!!!! I am planning a trip there this fall. How was the road? PM if you want.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

First the turkey then the bear and now these fish.You better be careful someone might accuse you of being a *******.I kinda see a resemblance between that fish and Tex.  
Glad you had a good birthday trip.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I caught a "noseless" fish like that at the berry last year.


-DallanC


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I caught a "noseless" fish like that at the berry last year.
> 
> -DallanC


I got 2 at EC this past winter as well. Silly looking fish!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I am weird I will admit it, cause the first time I saw that nose less fish I imagined he would say something like: (in a nasally voice) Hey, how's it going....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Some nice fish there, nice going!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> This first guy looks a lot like Tex o bob.....


 :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pic and fish there. Looks like a great b-day to me.


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks great! I have been trying to plan a trip down there soon. Quick question, one goal have this year is to catch my first grayling. What did you catch yours on? You don't have to answer if that is too nosy...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It's like riding a bike then eh... Nice shots I really liked the tiger pic, but the trout with no nose kinda freeky..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey, I just found the picture of my noseless fish... for comparison:










Funny looking!

-DallanC


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Hey, I just found the picture of my noseless fish... for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be Tex o bob long lost brother. I guess it is a common defect.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> *I am weird I will admit it*, cause the first time I saw that nose less fish I imagined he would say something like: (in a nasally voice) Hey, how's it going....


Uh.....I agree !! :roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> :roll: :roll:


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job NS, those are some great fish. :lol: @ the comment.... that is a strange looking critter.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## tap (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice trip!


----------

